# 4 week old red spoo puppies!!



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I just got update pics from my breeder, and I just had to share. The puppies are 4 weeks 5 days old today. I want to take mine home now! The next few weeks are going to be tough


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweetness! Do you know which one will be yours?


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Not yet! They're going to be temperament tested in 2 weeks, so after that I'll know. So much suspense!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was counting on my immunity to puppies kicking in... Not working because they are all too cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

They are so cute... like beautiful pennies. I like the darkest one 

My daughter has an 11 month old red spoo, named Bodhi. He is gorgeous and a clown!

pr


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

They're not shaved yet?


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I think the breeder likes to give families the choice of having the shaved face or not. Families don't know which puppy is theirs until they're 7 weeks old, so after that some will get shaved and some will stay natural.

I'm thinking of naming my puppy Penny (if it's a girl), Poodlerunner because of that amazing color. If I get a boy, his name will probably be Percy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I have puppy envy!!!!! Sooooo cute!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Adorable! I just got my red mini poo and named her penny


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Adorable pics.


----------

